# [A] <Plan B> auf Ysera ICC 9/12 heroic sucht



## Engis (4. März 2010)

Die Raidgilde - Plan B - vom PvE Realm Ysera sucht für seinen eng gefassten 25er Raidkader (ca. 35 Spieler) im Hinblick auf den momentanen Raidcontent Eiskronenzitadelle 25er! 

Derzeit suchen wir (18/04/2010): 

Tanks: 
- 1 Druiden,Todesritter oder Paladin (!) 

Heiler 
- 

Fernkämpfer 
- 1 Hunter 

Nahkämpfer  
-1 Retri Pala 
-1 Offkrieger 
-1 Schurke 


Bewerbungen über nicht aufgelistete Klassen sind dennoch gerne gesehen. 


Unser aktueller Raidstand: 

25er: 
- 4/5 Prüfung des obersten Kreuzfahrers 
- 12/12 Eiskronenzitadelle 
- 09/12 HM Eiskronenzitadelle 

10er: 
- Ein Tribut an den sicheren Wahnsinn 
- Ein Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer 
- Der Verräterkönig 
- Eiskronenzitadelle 12/12 Normal 
- 10er Heroisch Eiskronenzitadelle 11/12 

Zu uns: 

- Wir raiden Mittwochs, Donnerstags Sonntags & Montags jeweils von 19:15-23:15 Uhr 

- Wir erwarten von jedem Raidteilnehmer mittelfristig eine Beteidigung von 70% an den Raids. 

- Loot wird nach einem klassischen DKP-System vergeben 

- Freitag / Samstag / Dienstag steht zur freien Verfügung, sollte jedoch zur Umsetzung der Weekly Quest & 10er ICC Runs genutzt werden! 


Was wir von Bewerbern erwarten: 

» Kritikfähigkeit im üblichen menschlichen Rahmen. Ihr solltet also nicht gleich emotional werden falls euch ein Fehler unterläuft. 

» Über angemessenes Equip verfügen, sprich mind. Itemlevel 251 im Schnitt. Bei Klassen die wir dringend suchen ("hoch") drücken wir aber gerne mal ein Auge zu. 

» Ihr solltet natürlich eure Klasse spielen können, sowohl Schadens/Heilmäßig, als auch Movement-Technisch 

» Ihr solltet angemessene Erfahrung im Addon Wrath of the Lichking mitbringen. Heisst: Ulduar clear, PDK clear und möglichst noch einige Achievments im Bereich der Glory of the Raider mitbringen. 


Sonstiges: 
Die Gilde besteht im Kern aus Spielern die schon sehr lange zusammen raiden. Der überwiegende Spielerpool besteht aus jungen Typen und Mädels zwischen 20 und 28 Jahren, gemischt mit einigen älteren Herrschaften und ein paar charmanten Damen. In der Hinsicht also ein recht typischer-deutscher WoW Raid. 

Für Fragen über die Gilde oder Sonstiges stehen wir euch Ingame natürlich zur Verfügung. Sprecht dazu auf Ysera einfach Ariâh (für die Melees), Engis (für die Tanks), Löbori (für die Heiler) & die Gildenleitung (Wasserbauch & Pjdevils) an. 

Für mehr Informationen: 

*http://plan-b-gilde.de/portal.php *

Wir freuen uns auf Deine Bewerbung 

mit freundlichem Gruß 

Engis
- Plan B -


----------



## Engis (18. April 2010)

/update


----------



## Engis (5. Mai 2010)

./update


----------

